# Which HGVC Orlando property the best?



## UKPRLE (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello all,
For the four of us (Wife, Daughter 10, Son 8, and myself), which is the best Orlando Property to stay at?  We will be looking at a Two Bedroom.  Obviously the room itself is important, but the kids like to swim and enjoy the pool.
Thanks,
Ray


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 1, 2010)

UKPRLE said:


> For the four of us (Wife, Daughter 10, Son 8, and myself), which is the best Orlando Property to stay at?  We will be looking at a Two Bedroom.  Obviously the room itself is important, but the kids like to swim and enjoy the pool.



Its really a matter of personal taste, what off-campus activities you have planned and whether you'll have a car. Having been to all three, here's my take:
... I-Drive (Tuscany) & Seaworld are equally good for kids with fine pools and scheduled activities.
... Parc Soliel not bad, but just feels more "adult."
... Parc Soleil is brand new & sophisticated, but isolated (car needed).
... Seaworld is closer to Universal & Seaworld.
... I-Drive (Tuscany) and Parc Soleil are closer to Disney.
... I-Drive has a Publix Grocery, Outback Steakhouse & Outlet Mall in walking distance.

IMHO, I-Drive (Tuscany) has tbe best combination of activites, amenities, and nearby attractions.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 1, 2010)

We have been to both Seaworld and I-Drive with our daughter (who loves pools / swimming), and I would give a slight edge to Seaworld, as it has more of a "resort" feel.  More spread out, lots of mature trees, larger restaurant area, etc.  I-Drive's pool is a bit more interesting, and the resort is newer, but I just like Seaworld a bit more.

That being said, we are staying at Parc Soleil in October just to try out the new resort.  It has a water slide, and that is something the other Orlando resorts don't have.

I really don't think you can go wrong w/ any of them, however.

Kurt


----------



## Mark G (Jun 2, 2010)

We were at Park Soleil last week, and were surprised to learn that all the 2 bedrooms have one king bed in both bedrooms.  In our case, that meant we had to use the pull out, which we prefer not to do.  If you have a car the location is great.  One odd thing, the resort felt deserted, even though they claimed a high occupancy.  I would say the pool had about 10% of the chairs occupied.


----------



## smshick (Jun 4, 2010)

*Loved Parc Soleil*

We are owners at I drive. We just visited Parc Soleil this past Easter. At first, I didn't like how much smaller the kitchen and main living space seemed.  But after staying there almost a week, we thought it was very kid friendly and loved the place.  The resort didn't seem by all means empty at all, but maybe because we went over Easter.   My kids loved the slide and the zero degree entry pool. Our kids liked this pool more than I drive.  And the kids activities were awesome, from movie nights at the pool, to Mardi Gras Party, snow cones, etc.  Yes, it wasn't as convenient to shopping as the I drive, with the grocery store across the street. We just went to the local Super Walmart, about 3 miles down the road.  Great price on Disney t-shirts. But the resort is just beautiful. I wrote a review on the TUG Timeshare Resort and Ratings Section with some photos.  Siao Mei


----------

